# Trailer light lens removal



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Have an old cattle trailer (1999) with round lens. To get them out you pop them inward with rubber gasket/seal that comes off. The bulb works with turn signal but NO parking/driving light. I was thinking I could just that a screw driver and gentle pop off the lens but nervous to brake lens or housing. Almost looks as a 1 pieces, but I am sure it is not as you need to replace the bulb inside. Any suggest or just go for it and try to pop the lens off. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There are several types of these fixtures.....a picture or two would be a big help.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It probably is one piece. Few bucks at Napa for the whole thing. Are all three wires still attached on the back?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Most all trailer lights I've come across that are mounted in a rubber seal like you describe are a sealed fixture and you replace that whole unit if one of the beams fail. That being said, you have nothing to lose by attempting to disassemble it and see if there is a replaceable bulb inside. Probably not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bought some the other day, I wanna say 7$......maybe less


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I find backing into snow banks or loading docks opens them up quickly to be able to see what’s inside.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you need to change it just get LED's, so much brighter it aint funny. All of our grain trucks I've added LED's at eye level, mount in right in back of the bed, no more idiots passing when we make left turns with those flashing.


----------

